# Deer- Take 2



## Care4all (Sep 29, 2014)

This was yesterday!

I took some more pics today as well, but I have not uploaded them to my computer yet!


----------



## Iceweasel (Sep 29, 2014)

That one looks about ready for the grill. Seriously though, they are all over out here, where are ya? As a motorcyclists I consider them Kamakazi pilots.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 29, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> That one looks about ready for the grill. Seriously though, they are all over out here, where are ya? As a motorcyclists I consider them Kamakazi pilots.


They will be getting fatter over the next 3 weeks of eating the wild apples....this one here has befriended me....she doesn't even run away when I go outside now....makes for great picture taking.

Can I feed her over the winter?  What do deer eat...that's not too costly?

My neighbor who owns the 125 acres across the way...used to mow the meadow with a tractor and gather it to a spot by the edge of the woods for them to feed on in the winter...but he's in his 80s now and has stopped mowing the meadow....


----------



## Iceweasel (Sep 29, 2014)

Those rodents will survive without our help, but if you really want to feed them, start a garden with all the goodies you like. They have to put tall fences around them here, they can jump like you can't believe.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 29, 2014)

Very nice photos Care4all. Thanks for posting them.

I really love seeing them and we put out goodies to lure them away from the hunting area. Two hears running, we had twin fawns born right outside our kitchen window.

But, its true that wildlife "management" has turned them into vermin in some places. They went from near-extinction to being very real problems for drivers. Its no help that we now breed more on deer farms, to be released at the beginning of hunting season. Its ridiculous but hunting want more for target practice.

No. On the face of it, I'm not opposed to hunting.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 29, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Very nice photos Care4all. Thanks for posting them.
> 
> I really love seeing them and we put out goodies to lure them away from the hunting area. Two hears running, we had twin fawns born right outside our kitchen window.
> 
> ...


We don't really have an over abundance of deer in Maine and we don't have deer farms that rear them,  then release them.... no huge deer problems on the roads near us, if we see them, we can stop....most of the time due to no one on the road...if more than one car at a time is on the roads around us, we complain about traffic!   

We can lose 30% of our deer herd over a bad winter....so that keeps us in check, I suppose....?

HUNTING Season is done for food, for the locals, and limited if the herd is low....  venison is a common meal with locals, though I HAVE NEVER had it.

We had twin fawns under the apple tree earlier last week, with two doe....so maybe they were not twins?  That's when I first noticed them, then armed myself with my camera after that so I wouldn't miss a good pic!  Last year the apples were not ready till mid October, this year they were ripe early....hope that does not mean we are in for a brutal early winter this year!!!!

My husband and I just own a few acres but my 4 neighbors surrounding us, probably own around 1000 acres of woods all the way to the ocean since their families bought this land, or homesteaded it, maybe 300-400 years ago (same families)....so we feel like it is all ours, for the most part!!!  One neighbor gave up this small parcel for our home when they needed some money I suppose?  (John Hancock and family lived near)


----------



## Care4all (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Iceweasel (Sep 30, 2014)

Y'all need to quit feeding those guys, they are bordering on being pudgy. No deer farms here either, they come out of the woodwork, literally. They drive my dogs crazy when they walk by the house and poop in the yard. That's cool but they are unpredictable on the road, already center punch one on the bike. I had to dispatch one that got nailed by a car in front of my house, called the wolf haven place and the carcass was gone pretty quick. They're cute but I wish there were less of them.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 30, 2014)

Care4all said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > That one looks about ready for the grill. Seriously though, they are all over out here, where are ya? As a motorcyclists I consider them Kamakazi pilots.
> ...



  Get online and order a deer feeder,assuming you can buy dried corn at a feed store or sporting goods store.
  Set the timer and the amount of corn dispensed and you can shoot the....uh,I mean take their pictures all you want.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 30, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Y'all need to quit feeding those guys, they are bordering on being pudgy. No deer farms here either, they come out of the woodwork, literally. They drive my dogs crazy when they walk by the house and poop in the yard. That's cool but they are unpredictable on the road, already center punch one on the bike. I had to dispatch one that got nailed by a car in front of my house, called the wolf haven place and the carcass was gone pretty quick. They're cute but I wish there were less of them.


I haven't fed them yet.....these are wild apple trees that they eat from, I didn;t even plant them!  lol

I am uncertain when deer hunting season is, can't remember....around this time of year I believe, but one of my neighbors just walks right out of his home with his hunting gear and gets a couple of them in the woods right here, that surrounds us....  in fact, he scared the pajesus out of my husband and I last year....  we were taking a walk down the dirt way, that goes through the acres of woods for exercise like we normally do,  and he silently came up right behind us with his shotgun and orange hat and vest and said, ''you two, ought not be taking your walk without an orange vest and hat on, this time of the year''....we were so ignorant on Maine living, that we did not realize it was hunting season and we could be shot!!!!  lol...but it's not funny...we really could have been shot with out brown jackets on matching the color of deer!!!

I just want to be able to help this deer survive the winter, if she has not been killed this hunting season coming up....  

she looks healthy and strong, so she may not even come back here in the winter, but if she does....I wanted to know what to feed her...


----------



## Care4all (Sep 30, 2014)

oh my gosh!  There were 4 in the yard just a few minutes ago....my beauty was not with them...these guys and gals were skinny...






look how blackish in color the one is
















looks like this is a baby buck just beginning to get its antlers?


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 1, 2014)

Care4all said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > That one looks about ready for the grill. Seriously though, they are all over out here, where are ya? As a motorcyclists I consider them Kamakazi pilots.
> ...



They do sell deer food in bags at some pet shops. The cost is between 25 - 50 dollars. That I think can be expensive unless you are a rich woman. Especially, because a deer is a big animal. Deer like eating grass, fruits, nuts, seeds, vegetables and pretty much anything which is not meat. So if you let your lawn grow, that may draw deer in. 

Keep that deer safe. I am getting attached to that deer


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 2, 2014)

Those deer are not starving, they're normal. That's what it's like in the wild, lean and mean. That first one is getting pudgy and will need a scooter soon if people keep feeding her.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 2, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> Those deer are not starving, they're normal. That's what it's like in the wild, lean and mean. That first one is getting pudgy and will need a scooter soon if people keep feeding her.


 

Ohhh, come on now....I think she is the perfect weight and Beautiful!  These other ones are skinny!


----------



## Care4all (Oct 2, 2014)

wonder why the one deer is almost black in color verses the camel color?  I met a long distance neighbor a while back, on the paved road that goes through our woods, when taking my walk, that told me that the darker color deer are ones reared only in the Woods and the lighter color deer live near meadows out in the open....

I didn't know whether to believe her or not???


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 2, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



    Thats why you buy deer corn at the feed store or outdoor store.
You use to be able to get it for 2 bucks in a 40 or 50 lb bag.
     Now with all the green energy crap it'll run you anywhere from 6 to 10 bucks a bag.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 2, 2014)

Care4all said:


> wonder why the one deer is almost black in color verses the camel color?  I met a long distance neighbor a while back, on the paved road that goes through our woods, when taking my walk, that told me that the darker color deer are ones reared only in the Woods and the lighter color deer live near meadows out in the open....
> 
> I didn't know whether to believe her or not???



Don't believe it. It's genetics.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 2, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > wonder why the one deer is almost black in color verses the camel color?  I met a long distance neighbor a while back, on the paved road that goes through our woods, when taking my walk, that told me that the darker color deer are ones reared only in the Woods and the lighter color deer live near meadows out in the open....
> ...


ok, ty...  good to know!!


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 2, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Thats why you buy deer corn at the feed store or outdoor store.
> You use to be able to get it for 2 bucks in a 40 or 50 lb bag.
> Now with all the green energy crap it'll run you anywhere from 6 to 10 bucks a bag.


On a related note, I heard you can get a couple of McNuggets under a buck.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 2, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Thats why you buy deer corn at the feed store or outdoor store.
> ...



  I guess if you're into that shit......I think i'd rather eat the deer corn.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 2, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I guess if you're into that shit......I think i'd rather eat the deer corn.


Y'all don't have a Testicle Festival down your way?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 2, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I guess if you're into that shit......I think i'd rather eat the deer corn.
> ...




 You travelling to the area?  I guess I could try and find one for ya...
I'd try Google though.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 5, 2014)

Sporting good stores ( and probably feed stores ) sell deer blocks of all flavors with vitamins and minerals too. If you have a lot of deer around they might go through on pretty quick. They look like a salt block for cattle.


----------

